# Größter Wunsch: Ein Mountainbike



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. August 2005)

Nachdem ich heute in der Zeitung bei uns diesen Bericht gelesen hab, war ich doch etwas gerührt. 

Tschernobyl-Kind Dimitri darf Urlaub in der Fränkischen Schweiz machen

TÜCHERSFELD. Dimitri Schabolow ist ein fröhliches Kind. Dimitri lacht immer, wenn man ihn ansieht oder anspricht, auch wenn er kein Wort Deutsch versteht. Der elfjährige Bub aus Weißrussland ist eines von 74 Kindern, die auf Vermittlung der evangelischen Kirchengemeinde Stein bei Nürnberg derzeit zur Erholung bei Gastfamilien in der Region sind. Dimitri aus Dobrosek ist ein so genanntes Tschernobyl-Kind.

Viele Kinder aus dieser radioaktiv verstrahlten Gegend Weißrusslands leiden nach dem Reaktorunglück noch heute an schweren, unheilbaren, Krankheiten. An Schilddrüsenkrebs zum Beispiel, mit dem sie schon zur Welt kamen. Dimitris Immunsystem ist zwar etwas geschwächt, sagt Gastmutter Bettina Stiegel, die den Buben nun schon zum zweiten Mal für vier Wochen während der Ferien bei sich zu Gast hat. Zuerst in Niederbayern und nun in Tüchersfeld, der neuen Heimat der Stiegels. Der erste Kontakt kam damals über den österreichischen Verein Bison zustande. Der suchte per Zeitungsanzeige Gastfamilien für Kinder aus dem Strahlengebiet. Da haben wir uns gemeldet und Dimitri bekommen. Jetzt sind wir froh darüber, denn wir haben uns schon an den Jungen gewöhnt.

Mit dem eigenen Sohn Noah (8) hat Dimitri auch einen Spielgefährten. Auch wenn es ab und zu mal Krach gibt, verstehen sich die Buben bald wieder, sagt Bettina Stiegel. Die größte Schwierigkeit war zunächst die Sprachbarriere. Die Verständigung klappt heute mit Händen und Füßen sehr gut, manchmal wird auch im Lexikon nachgesehen. Und Dimitri selbst ist begeistert von Tüchersfeld, von der schönen Landschaft hier und den vielen Freizeitangeboten. So gehen die Stiegels mit ihm ins Juramar, in die Freibäder nach Streitberg und Waischenfeld, in die Therme nach Obernsees oder besuchen die Sommerrodelbahn. Manchmal wird auch gewandert. Dimitris größte Leidenschaft ist jedoch das Fahrradfahren.

Bei sich zuhause hat er kein eigenes Rad. Sein größter Wunsch ist ein Mountainbike, für seine Eltern leider unerschwinglich. Beide sind bei der Post angestellt, verdienen zwar nicht schlecht, haben aber noch zwei größere Söhne, die in der nächstgrößeren Stadt Gomeln studieren. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel für die Wünsche des Jüngsten übrig.

Deshalb ruft Bettina Stiegel zu Spenden für den kleinen Dimitri auf. Wer ein (gebrauchtes) Fahrrad in seiner Altersklasse übrig hat, möge sich bei ihr unter Tel 09242/740579 melden. Auch über Anzieh- oder Spielsachen würde sich der Bub freuen. Im Winter geht wieder ein Transport nach Dobrosek. Da könnte man dann das Fahrrad und die anderen Sachen mitschicken. Als Dimitri heuer hier ankam, hatte er außer ein paar Sandalen, einer Hose und einem T-Shirt nichts dabei. Wir haben ihm erst eine Jacke gekauft und ein Harry Potter Buch auf russisch, erzählt Bettina Stiegel, die für die vierwöchige Betreuung kein Geld bekommt.

Aber Dimitri hatte auch Gastgeschenke mitgebracht. Für Pflegevater Willi ein Bierkrügel, für Bettina Stiegel Gläser, für Noah ein Mühlespiel und für die große Tochter ein Caféservice. Ganz besonders toll hat ihm in Pottenstein letztes Wochenende der Kinderwettbewerb Iron-Man gefallen. Da ist er zweiter in seiner Altersklasse geworden. Dimitri ist ein liebes Kind, ein sehr guter Schüler und er spielt Klavier, lobt Bettina Stiegel, die ihn auch nächstes Jahr wieder bei sich aufnehmen will. tw 
http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=1slxkw03j5hb2wog_hm$4&Hierarchie=3~6gzs6fo-0o7uwp3mh_9&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim



Und ich mein da sollte man was tun:

Wie wäre es wenn wir ihm ein Bike aufbauen, aus guten neu und gebraucht Teilen. Jeder kann was dazu geben die Liste für das Bike machen wir hier im Forum und ich und vielleicht der Wotan übergeben des Geschoss dann der Gastfamilie.

Also ich fange an mit einem nagelneuen 15" Zoll Drössiger SL Frame
der liegt eh nur auf dem Dachboden dumm rum


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. August 2005)

Servus Shaun,

das ist eine superidee !!! vielleicht kommt so mal durch unser fahren ne mal eine wirklich nützliche Sache raus. ich bin dabei.

was ich beisteueren kann ist nach dieser woche leider nur fahrradschrott 

nein im ernst. ich hab im keller auch noch ein fast nie gefahrenes GT Dingens von meiner Frau, das taugt auf jeden Fall zum ausschlachten.

wie wollen wir das koordinieren? Rufst du mal bei der guten Frau an oder soll ich das machen?

Nochmal: ne klasse idee !!

Wotan

ich hoffe es finden sich hier noch ein paar leute, die mitmachen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

hätte nen satz ritchey reifen MTB (fast neu) hier rumliegen die ich beisteuern könnte. andere teile evtl. auch noch ich schau in den keller. melde mich dann.

grüße coffee

 für die idee


----------



## lowfat (18. August 2005)

Ich kann diverse Reifen, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Bärentatzen beisteuern.


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

hab mal eben im keller geschaut:

- roox elnker
- deore kurbel + innenlager

hätt ich auch noch.

grüße coffee


----------



## sunflower (18. August 2005)

Hi!

Die Idee ist wirklich klasse. Nur könnte ich leider nix besteuern außer einer Deore-Kurbel (und die hat coffee ja schon ins Rennen geworfen)...


----------



## Meiki (18. August 2005)

ich hätte glaub ich noch nen 26" Voderrad für V-Brake und da könnte ich LX bzw. Deore dazugeben
Sag mal des Mass für die Sattelstütze,da hab ich nämlich auch noch n paar,wenn jemand noch n Stück Kunstleder hat könnte ich auch meinen alten DaBomb DaThrone Sattel neu beziehen,im MOment hat die Satteldecke leider ein Loch und des wäre ja ned grad schön.


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Die Idee ist wirklich klasse. Nur könnte ich leider nix besteuern außer einer Deore-Kurbel (und die hat coffee ja schon ins Rennen geworfen)...



dann nehmen wir halt deine kurbel ;-) meine hat glaub eh nur noch 1 kettenblatt ;-)

coffee


----------



## sunflower (18. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> dann nehmen wir halt deine kurbel ;-) meine hat glaub eh nur noch 1 kettenblatt ;-)
> 
> coffee


Siehste! Meine hat noch alle drei!  Passt da dein Lager? Is ne Octalink...


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste! Meine hat noch alle drei!  Passt da dein Lager? Is ne Octalink...



nö ist vierkannt, wenn sich kein oktalink lager findet schrauben wir halt zumindest die kettenblätter um ;-) dann ist auch was von dir dabei.

grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. August 2005)

So etwas unterstütze ich gerne. Also wenn ihr meinen Sattel einigermaßen brauchen könnt, dann geb ich meinen schwarzen, nur 3-4 mal gefahrenen Fizik Nisene ab. 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (18. August 2005)

Hallo,

ne Übersichtsliste wäre nicht schlecht. Habe leider auch nur bereits genannte Sachen, wie Reifen und Innelager-Kurbel. Aber manche Parts (besonders Reifen) kann man ja auch doppelt und dreifach beilegen, da man in Weißrussland wohl nur schwer Ersatzteile bekommt.

Wo soll mans denn hinschicken?

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. August 2005)

na das wird doch: 

wir hätten da jetzt:

- 15" Zoll Drössiger SL Frame
- satz ritchey reifen MTB 
- diverse Reifen, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Bärentatzen
- roox elnker (lenker??)
- deore kurbel + innenlager
- Deore-Kurbel 
- 26" Voderrad für V-Brake 
- LX bzw. Deore (Bremse ??)
- Sattelstütze
- Sattel

wg hinschicken: müssen wir mal schaun, ob zu shaun (klasse wortspiel!!) oder zu mir und ob das rad überhaupt noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. August 2005)

man könnte das ding doch dann als event am buck zusammenschrauben und dann ne kleine runde drehen .... wäre das ne idee??


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

hallo wotan,

klärt ihr beiden (du und shaun palmer) mal ab wie das läuft nun mit dem rad /übergabe und ob noch bedarf. 

das mit einem gemeinsamen aufbau klingt gut, vieleicht auch mal ne gelegenheit sich persönlich (zu shaun guck) kennen zu lernen ;-) 

ich finde nach wie vor die idee klasse und unterstütze diese voll.


grüße coffee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. August 2005)

Also ich find euch echt geil wahnsinn 14Antwotren in nur 10h  


ich hab soeben bei der Dame angerufen und ihr von unserer Idee erzählt, der Dimitri ist jetzt seit einer Woche wieder in Russland. Allerdings hat er bis jetzt noch kein Bike bekommen sagte die Dame und sie würde sich freuen wenn wir des durchziehen.

jetzt muss ich nur noch mal nachschauen wegen dem Stattelstützend. aber ich denk27,2 

ioch glaub des Teil ist in Rekordzeit fertig fehlt nur noch eine LRS.


wir hätten da jetzt:

- 15" Zoll Drössiger SL Frame
- satz ritchey reifen MTB 
- diverse Reifen, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Bärentatzen
- roox elnker (lenker??)
- noname Vorbau (aber sehr leicht und vorallem superkurz)
- deore kurbel + innenlager
- Deore-Kurbel 
- 26" Voderrad für V-Brake 
- LX bzw. Deore (Bremse ??)
- Sattelstütze
- Sattel (Fizik oda?)
- Top Mechaniker Rex SL


----------



## ttbitg (18. August 2005)

wissen wir eigentlich wie groß er ist?
wegen der rahmengröße.

einen specialized bg sattel hätte ich noch abzugeben.
falls noch bedarf besteht.
der hat zwar schon ein paar km,
müsste aber noch gut aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. August 2005)

bin dabei...

hab glaub ich noch ein sram schaltwerk und schalthebel rumliegen...am Umwerfer  (Durchmesser) soll denk ich auch net scheitern...


----------



## sunflower (18. August 2005)

Hihi... Alti hat mich noch an was erinnert: ich hätte auch noch nen Vorbau abzugeben...


----------



## DaHype (18. August 2005)

so nun können wir für seinen Freund auch noch ein Fahrrad zusammenbauen    dass hier nenn ich Engagement!

ich hab aber noch 'n super Bügelschloss ....
bzw. ein Panzerschloss [schimpft sich das so??]

 denn was hilft ihm so ein stylisches Rad (was es am Ende sicher wird) wenn es dann am nächsten Tag unfreiwillig den Besitzer wechselt, da in W-Russland ja nicht jeder sowas hat und der neid eh sehr groß ist.... wär ja nicht so gut  

mfg Dirk


----------



## marinfire (18. August 2005)

hallo zusammen,
bin zwar selten hier, gut das ich das aber gelesen habe-bin natürlich sofort dabei und habe abzugebe falls das noch gebraucht werden kann:

klickbedale (ich glaube 545 o.ö.)
xtr-schaltwerk !!! (wohl eher nicht sinnvoll?)
vorbau (iridium von canyon, neu)
nen satz ritchey, speedmax hab ich auch noch,-ist aber wohl nicht sinnvoll ?

gruss

klaus


----------



## sideshowbob (18. August 2005)

marinfire schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> bin zwar selten hier, gut das ich das aber gelesen habe-bin natürlich sofort dabei und habe abzugebe falls das noch gebraucht werden kann:
> 
> klickbedale (ich glaube 545 o.ö.)
> ...



na da denke ich ist das lx-schaltwerk (das indirekt auch von coffee ist) doch sinnvoller! also lx schaltwerk und deore umwerfer kommen von mir!


----------



## rex_sl (18. August 2005)

der shaun hatte zum ersten mal im leben ne gute idee.

ich steure bei.

-die arbeitszeit und korrekte montage in der fachwerkstatt. nix wird im wald geschraubt.
-alle züge + hüllen
-kleinteile an die niemand denkt

und mit was fährt er. natürlich im radlerdress. wer hat da noch was übrig von seine kinder?????


----------



## showman (18. August 2005)

Könnte einen LX Umwerfer mit 34 mm Schellendurchmesser (Downpull) beisteuern. Und so einen Schwachsinnigen am Tretlagerfestmachumwerfer hab ich auch noch. Dann noch nen Kore Vorbau (sehr lang) und den ein oder anderen Sattel. Hätt auch noch zwei 36 Loch Downhillfelgen für Felgenbremsen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## DirtbikeChris (18. August 2005)

hi, ich hätte eine RST Capa Federgabel, allerdings Gelb, aber naja. Wenn sich nichts besseres findet steuere ich diese bei.


----------



## mox (18. August 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> na da denke ich ist das lx-schaltwerk (das indirekt auch von coffee ist) doch sinnvoller! also lx schaltwerk und deore umwerfer kommen von mir!



na schön, dann hab ich mich ja auch am Rad beteiligt 
das LX-Schaltwerk ist wohl dann das, was ich mal Coffee für dich gegeben habe @ Sideshowbob ;-)

Muss mal kucken, ob ich noch etwas im Keller hab, Deore Kurbel hab ich mal Coffee überlassen, vielleicht hat sie die noch
und wegen anderem Zeug muss ich mal schauen, vielleicht liegt noch was rum!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. August 2005)

Phätt


also der kleine ist mit 11 schon ganz schön gross, die Dame hat gesag 1,40m.
Aber bis das Bike in Russland ist dürfte er 1,50 sein.

Ich denke wir haben fast alles zusammen, was noch fehlte war 


wir hätten da jetzt:

- 15" Zoll Drössiger SL Frame
- satz ritchey reifen MTB 
- diverse Reifen, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Bärentatzen
- roox elnker (lenker??)
- noname Vorbau (aber sehr leicht und vorallem superkurz)
- deore kurbel + innenlager
- Deore-Kurbel 
- 26" Voderrad für V-Brake 
- LX bzw. Deore (Bremse ??)
- Sattelstütze
- Sattel (Fizik oda?)
- Top Mechaniker Rex SL
- Schaltwerk SRAM mit Schaltern (Alti)
- Züge und Hüllen (Freilauf Erlangen)
- Panzerschloss (Slayer)
- 545 Clickies ( Marinfire)
- Umwerfer Showman
- Vorderrad (Meiki)


soderla was wir jetzt noch brauchen wäre ein Hinterrad und ein Satz Bremsen,
und noch ne Gabel...notfalls halt die RST.

Sinnvoll wäre dann die Teile zu Sammeln und sie dann beim Freilauf in der Werkstatt abzugeben. Wenn alles zusammen ist baut`s der REX dann fein auf.
Und zur Übergabe würde ich sagen fahr mer einfach alle von FO mit dem Radel und seinem Radel im Schlepptau in die Fränkische und machen die Übergabe.
Und im Winter schickt die Familie aus der Zeitung dann das Bike nach Russland. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne möglichkeit des Teil schneller dahin zufrachten...notfalls verkaufen wir die restlichen Teile bei Ebay und schicken selber...

@Wotan...tausch auch gleich mal vorsichtshalber deine SID aus    die kommt sonst als nächstes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. August 2005)

Jo, Sattel ist ein Fizik Nisene.

Gute Nacht 

Matthias


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @Wotan...tausch auch gleich mal vorsichtshalber deine SID aus    die kommt sonst als nächstes



   ich hab jetzt ja ne rote reba drin. die passt sehr schoen zum bandito.... ich stell demnächst mal ein bildchen rein..


----------



## Coffee (19. August 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> na schön, dann hab ich mich ja auch am Rad beteiligt
> das LX-Schaltwerk ist wohl dann das, was ich mal Coffee für dich gegeben habe @ Sideshowbob ;-)
> 
> Muss mal kucken, ob ich noch etwas im Keller hab, Deore Kurbel hab ich mal Coffee überlassen, vielleicht hat sie die noch
> und wegen anderem Zeug muss ich mal schauen, vielleicht liegt noch was rum!



@ mox, die teile hatte ja sideshowbob bekommen ;-)

also wer sammelt die teile ein? 

coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (19. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Muss mal im Keller schauen, ob mein alter LRS (Mavic X139 Felgen und Deore Naben) noch brauchbar ist. Damit hätten wir ja praktisch alles beisamen.


----------



## DaHype (19. August 2005)

Hy @ all also heißt ja immer geiz ist geil... aber ich finds hier in diesem Fred mal richtig klasse.... an alle ->   

was machen wir dann mit den anderen Teilen... ? 2.tes Bike aufbaun?!?!?    

bräuchte nämlich unbedingt nen Vorbau für mein Baumarktfully und wollt nicht nen neuen kaufen... also falls was übrigbleibt ich kauf's gern...

mfg Dirk

ps: ich hoffe das Bike gefällt ihm... und die RST gabel lässt sich ja notfalls lakieren....


----------



## Mr.hardtail (19. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy @ all also heißt ja immer geiz ist geil... aber ich finds hier in diesem Fred mal richtig klasse.... an alle ->
> 
> was machen wir dann mit den anderen Teilen... ? 2.tes Bike aufbaun?!?!?
> 
> ...




Welchen Gabelschaftdurchmesser hast du denn?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## N-Rico (19. August 2005)

Ich finde wir sollten, wenns Auswahl gibt, immer das stabilere Teil nehmen. Als Gabel wäre ne Dirt Gabel perfekt. Bärentatzen sind wohl sinnvoller als Klickies. Und wie gesagt, Ersatzreifen kann man gar nicht genug dazutun.

Ich bin nur zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen, und komme nicht aus dem Frankenland. Deshalb wär ne Adresse zum Teile hinschicken nicht schlecht. Wenn dieser Threat irgendwie auch noch in ein überregionales Forum gestellt werden könnte käme sicherlich noch mehr zusammen, z.b. ne gescheite Federgabel.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## DaHype (19. August 2005)

keine Ahnung 32mm???

in Russki-Land kann man doch bestimmt z.B. Conti Explorer kaufen oder?? Fragt sich nur ob der Kleene sich das leisten kann wenn der Lappen mal im Eimer ist   

mfg Dirk.....


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. August 2005)

Wegen der Gabel, am besten jemand lässt seine Cosmic Connections spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (19. August 2005)

hab das grad erst gelesen und find die idee super! ich ruf gleich mal daheim an und frag, ob noch Klamotten rumliegen von mir und meinen Geschwistern (als wir uns noch bis zum Nabel gingen  )....!


----------



## kantiran (19. August 2005)

Ich kann wenn benötigt noch einen Shimano Bremshelbel und einen fast neuen LX Schalthebel 9fach zusteuern. Lenkergriffe Ritchey sind ebenfalls noch vorhanden. Ebenso könnte ich noch einen Satz Zoom Bar Ends sowie ein Multitool hinzufügen.
Falls benötigt wäre eine PN nicht schlecht!

Eine Fahrradpumpe sollte auch nicht vergessen werden!


----------



## Riddick (19. August 2005)

Ich müsste noch zwei Trikots von meinem Bruder rumliegen haben, die könnte ich beisteuern.




			
				kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Fahrradpumpe sollte auch nicht vergessen werden!


Ich hätte noch 'ne Standpumpe übrig. Manometer zeigt zwar nicht mehr richtig an, aber Luft pumpt sie immer noch wie am ersten Tag.

Riddick


----------



## E36/8 (19. August 2005)

Hi,
da ich erst seit kurzem wieder mit dem Biken angefangen hab halten sich meine 2. und 3. Teile in Grenzen. Hab aber auf jeden Fall 2-3 Schläuche (so gut wie neu & ohne Flicken) und ne kleine Fahrradpumpe (die es beim Fränkische-Schweiz Marathon gab). 
Selbst wenn schon Schläuche vorhanden sein sollte ist der ein oder andere Extraschlauch sicher nicht verkehrt ... sicher gibts sowas in Russland auch, die Frage ist halt ob die Family das Geld dafür ausgeben kann/will.
Wenn ich bis zum Abschicken auf UST umgestiegen bin kommt evtl. noch n Satz Speci Adrenalin Reifen in 2.0 dazu.


----------



## mox (19. August 2005)

Da der kleine gleich mal lernen sollte, dass man nen Helm aufsetzt geb ich nen alten Helm von mir zu, der ist nie gestürzt, kein bischen kaputt und sollte daher noch super zu verwenden sein.
Ob die Optik jetzt die beste ist weiß ich nicht, in dem Alter damals hatte er mir gefallen 
PS: Ist ein UVEX, also schon was gutes


----------



## Meiki (20. August 2005)

ich hab noch einige Teile wie Brems und Schalthebel,diverse Umwerfer usw. da;sagst mal schnell welches Maß der Umwerfer haben müsste.
Wenn jemand einen kompetten Laufradsatz hat wäre das natürlich schöner als zwei Verschiedene Felgen und Naben.

Wenn nix von meinen Sachen passt,dann steuer ich zumindest n Schlauch,Flickzeug,Bremsbeläge... bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

@ shaun palmer,

also um mal nägel mit köpfen zu machen. mach doch bitte einen genauen abgabezeitraum und ort für die ganzen teile klar. damit wir mal in die pötte kommen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Adönis (20. August 2005)

Zwecks Hinterrad:
Ich hab noch eine Hügi Freeride Nabe übrig. Da ist allerdings die Bremsscheibenaufnahme an einer Stelle ausgerissen, was bei Felgenbremsen ja egal wäre. Wenn jemand ne Felge anbringt könnte ich das ganze einspeichen. Eine intakte Sram 5.0 oder evtl. 7.0 Kassette müsste hier auch noch rumliegen.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. August 2005)

ok der Thread muss wieder hoch  

also ich würde sagen Coffee sammelt die Teile von der Pizzacrew und den Nürnbergern ein, und die anderen schicken ihren Stuff an:

Fahrradladen Freilauf
Lazarettstr. 8
91054 Erlangen

Bitte auf`s Paket Spende mit drauf schreiben, nicht das es noch verkauft wird,
oder noch schlimmer reklamiert wird. 

Wenn dann die ersten Sachen im Laden sind werden wir natürlich posten was wir alles schon haben. Und Coffee du machst des auch dann treffen wir uns und bauen des Ding zam.

Hat jemand ne alte Gabel oder würde bei Cosmic eine organisieren?


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

ok ;-) so machen wir es ;-)

@ alle nürnberger, fürther, schwabacher, hilpoltsteiner usw. ich stelle bei mir ab heute einen großen Karton auf. wenn ihr also bei mir in der Nähe seit, einfach klingeln und her mit den teilen. Ich werde dann diesen karton mitte september nach erlangen fahren. ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (23. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle nürnberger, fürther, schwabacher, hilpoltsteiner usw. ich stelle bei mir ab heute einen großen Karton auf. wenn ihr also bei mir in der Nähe seit, einfach klingeln und her mit den teilen.


In der "Nähe" bin ich sicherlich öfter, nur weiss ich nicht, wo ich klingeln muss.   

Riddick


----------



## showman (23. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> In der "Nähe" bin ich sicherlich öfter, nur weiss ich nicht, wo ich klingeln muss.
> 
> Riddick


Na schau halt einfach nach nem großen Karton. @ Mama, bring den Umwerfer morgen oder übermorgen vorbei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (23. August 2005)

@Showman

Hab' meine Sachen schon abgegeben - und gleich noch 'nen leckeren Latte Macchiato bekommen.   

Riddick


----------



## showman (23. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Showman
> 
> Hab' meine Sachen schon abgegeben - und gleich noch 'nen leckeren Latte Macchiato bekommen.
> 
> Riddick


Gruzifigs, war mei Gschmarri zu spät   aber einen Latte hol ich mir vor dem AX auch noch   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Gruzifigs, war mei Gschmarri zu spät   aber einen Latte hol ich mir vor dem AX auch noch
> 
> Gruß Showman




na dann..marsch marsch ;-) hast nur noch morgen oder übermorgen. heute bin ich dann wech ab gleich   

coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (25. August 2005)

Wann könnte ich heute vorbeikommen und die Teile vorbeibringen? Vor 18 Uhr schaffe ich es nicht und will nicht vor verschlossener Tür stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. August 2005)

ryohazuki schrieb:
			
		

> Wann könnte ich heute vorbeikommen und die Teile vorbeibringen? Vor 18 Uhr schaffe ich es nicht und will nicht vor verschlossener Tür stehen




hi,

bin daheim, meinste du schaffst es zwischen 18 - 19 uhr? wäre toll

bis dann

coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (25. August 2005)

Yep, schaffe ich.


bis denn


----------



## Altitude (31. August 2005)

hab beim Kelleraufräumen festgestellt, daß es nur noch Suntour-7-fach Gedönz ist und kein 9-fach Sram...wenns des auch sein soll - bitte Rückmeldung

hab aber noch einen 1 1/8 Ahead-Vorbau in schwarz und einen silbernen Flatbar "über"


----------

